# هل يوجد برنامج إملاء بالعربية



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح لعلماء الكمبيوتر والبرامج

عندى موضوعان

1- أريد تنزيل هذه الصوتيات ولا أعرف كيف
http://sidrarba.com/audio.html

مثال
http://sidrarba.com/ginzah/left/Al-Mostelehaat/

2- إن نجحت فى التنزيل, هل ممكن تحويلهم لملفات مكتوبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا أجابة

أين الأخوة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*للرفع ............................*


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

يعني في برنامج 

انت تتكلم

والكومبيوتر يكتب


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*


كليمو قال:



			يعني في برنامج 

انت تتكلم

والكومبيوتر يكتب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



نعم, أبحث عن مثل هذا البرنامج, فهو يساعد المكفوفين مساعدة رائعة

فهو يكتب ما تمليه عليه

ويقرأ أى مستند مكتوب



*


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85393


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

وما تحتاجه اخي صوت صارخ
ادخل هنا مستقبلاً

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91208


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*


كليمو قال:



وما تحتاجه اخي صوت صارخ
ادخل هنا مستقبلاً

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91208

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا أخى الحبيب

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

